# Am breathing nichia!



## Nichia! (Mar 20, 2019)

I am literally can't stop thinking about nichia LEDs/lights 

My collection is more than 90% is nichia (specially nichia 219b) 

These LEDs are simply PERFECT!


Although I have too many lights with nichia 219b but one of them stands out and very unique 

The 2015 version Egaletac d25c the tint on this one is absolutely beautiful and gorgeous and delicious [emoji39]! It makes everything it touches looks like sunlight and sometimes even better! Yeah am crazy..

Any one here feeling the same??


----------



## Buck91 (Mar 20, 2019)

I’ve been very happy with my nichia 219c lights as well. My lumintop aaa ti is simply gorgeous. Although a jaxman e3 with what is supposed to be a 5700k 219c seems rather washed out in comparison. Not sure if it’s an out of spec led or just the different color temp.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Mar 20, 2019)

Yeah, I really love the Nichia 219B, and the 219A (before the B came out). Great neutral-to-warmish high CRI, no tint deviation in the beam. Perfect.

Not so much for the 219C. I just don't find it as pleasant. It's nice, but nothing special.


----------



## Modernflame (Mar 21, 2019)

I wish I had never tried the Nichia 219B. The Cree based lights which used to be my pedestal queens now seem lackluster. I am ruined forever.


----------



## NPL (Mar 21, 2019)

I use to reference the 219c as my gold standard. I don't have much experience with the 219b, but I can tell you that the e21a has now completely spoiled me. Every other led seems inferior when regarding to tint.


----------



## twistedraven (Mar 21, 2019)

Yeah E21A is just straight up better than 219B in all things with maybe the exception of running on FET drivers.

I have an ROT66 with R9080 4500k 219Bs that I'll probably keep but I don't use because I favor my SST20 version over it. I also have a JetUSolis with 5000k Optisolis that I'll keep as reference as well, though I hardly use it.


----------



## ma tumba (Mar 21, 2019)

While I am a big fan of optisolis and e21a, and my plans for the near future are all with them, the reference tint at the moment is D4 5000k 219c. Yuji 5600k is even better but it is just a 5mm led


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 21, 2019)

yes, I love the N219b 4500k 9080 the most

and Im a Huge fan of the warmer E21A


----------



## Nichia! (Mar 31, 2019)

Can we see what you guys have with nichiaB LEDs??


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 31, 2019)

Nichia! said:


> Can we see what you guys have with nichiaB LEDs??



For the tint/High cri people, the D25aaa I just sold was absolutely without a doubt the best example I have ever owned of the 219b. I know with firearms you know you have “one of the few that were done right” meaning they were made the same but some turned out better than others. That one was absolutely amazing. I’m hoping the new owner likes it as much as I did.


----------



## Macka17 (Mar 31, 2019)

I Have around 34 now.Had a sort out. Basically a throwaway.
Here in Aust you get nothing for second hand torches and shipping is usually more than it's worth.

9 of them are 219b. (2 x Astrolux Quads. 2 x triples). 3 x 219c
Cree give more spread and throw. but colour.... Purple. green. and shades of blue YUK.
No comparison.

One advantage when you get to my age group. 
We don't see too far anymore. so no need for max range. 
We can concentrate on quality of beam.
and that 219b with decent driver and reflector gives a beautiful light.
I'm waiting to see what that Osram Flat white gives in real life?.


----------



## Modernflame (Mar 31, 2019)

Nichia! said:


> Can we see what you guys have with nichiaB LEDs??



I hope you gents won't think less of me, but I'm too lazy to make a new photo. I've got what I consider to be the ace of spades: the HDS executive 4500K R9080, along with the ace of clubs, the HDS executive 4000K R9050. Both are Nicha 219b


----------



## Johnnyh (Mar 31, 2019)

I have mostly Nichia lights. My trusty copper Maratac AAA (which is with me always) supplanted a Copper Tool that just died one day...don’t know why...they both have 4000k 219b. The other 4k 219b is in an HDS. Fantastic tint and CRI. Back in 2017 I got a Pflex Pro Convoy S2 that has a 4500k 219C. I’ve never seen one with this led since. Not sure why they aren’t more out there because it’s become almost a standard by which I judge others. To me it is a perfect tint of off-white. Wish I had more of them!


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 31, 2019)

Johnnyh said:


> Not sure why they aren’t more out there because it’s become almost a standard by which I judge others.



I also compare everything to my Nichias
the 219b failed to capture market due to the 27% lumen penalty
the 219c made up for the lumens, but its a greener LED, and unfortunately the only Nichia in the Massdrop Eswitch tools
here is a lego w a maratac






other stock lights w 219b:

@Nichia, since you are hunting 219b lights, I suggest you buy the TiTool while it is still available (not the massdrop version, those are 219c)





Other lights w N219b you can wish for, the ReyLight CuTool of 2016, and some Maratacs, and CuTools of that era.. 






also the copper, brass and stainless Worms of 2016


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 31, 2019)

I have maybe 4 or 5 lights with N219 guessing B. Seems ok but still undecided.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 1, 2019)

Woods Walker said:


> I have maybe 4 or 5 lights with N219 guessing B. Seems ok but still undecided.



their tint varies by CCT.. I suggest you get your hands on one of the 219b 4500k 9080
here are some of my N219b:


----------



## Nichia! (Apr 1, 2019)

Hey Jon 


Please pm me with more info about the the tool Ti NB


----------



## staticx57 (Apr 1, 2019)

Green vs not so green. C vs B


----------



## iamlucky13 (Apr 1, 2019)

Here's my list



219B in 4500K L3 Illumination L11C - Very neutral, but broken. It was a great EDC for tasks ranging from getting the mail to maintaining factory equipment.
219C in 5000K Emisar D4 - Also a good neutral light, and very versatile. It might be my most regularly used light.
GS in 6500K Fenix E01 - Terrible tint! But still a great light for its simplicity, durability, and runtime.
219B SW45K in Fireflies ROT66 - The only light I have that makes my D4 look green. Almost impeccable light for nearly any task requiring floody light, and the UI is excellent.

I'm eager to try the E21A and Optisolis. I will have to make sure I get at least one of each in matching color temperatures to compare, but will probably go the modding route to save money.

Also, the Yuji BC continue to charm me, especially my Sofirn C01. If the latest ultra-high CRI Nichia's can beat those, then they will be incredible. As is, I compared a pair of each tint of the C01 blended together (~4600K by my math) against my ROT66, and I think I actually like the mixed Yuji's slightly better. It was a really close call, though


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 2, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> their tint varies by CCT.. I suggest you get your hands on one of the 219b 4500k 9080
> here are some of my N219b:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cosmodragoon (Apr 4, 2019)

I was late to the party. I got a Massdrop Brass AAA with 219b and the cooler, diffused Klarus P20 with 219c. Both have been excellent, though the Klarus can make a little noise when walking. I had hoped to find more AA or AAA lights with Nichia 219b but maybe I missed out?

More recently, I got the Sofirn C01 with a high-CRI Yuji LED at 3200K and it's very nice. It's a simple single-mode twisty and the lightest AAA flashlight I own. I read that it is supposed to be 5-7 lumens and that looks about right. It is very usable for basic tasks and gets a long battery life. I'd love to see this LED in a clicky version.

I'm in a deep niche here but I'll be excited to see what's next from Nichia and Yuji, especially in devices that use AA or AAA NiMH.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 4, 2019)

Cosmodragoon said:


> I got a Massdrop Brass AAA with 219b



congrats!
the listing does say 219b for the Brass.. good catch!


----------



## AVService (Apr 4, 2019)

Both of my Manker right angle lights are 219 and both also offer 22 levels of moonlight that you can easily program on the fly!
These are part of my carry everywhere since getting them.


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2019)

Think i have over 30 nichia lights, here are a hand full


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2019)

Couple of work nichias


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2019)

Some nichia here, the PK are 219b 4k and 219c 4k,


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2019)

219c 5k and 219b 4k


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2019)

From L to R
219b/319a/219b triple/219b triple


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2019)

219b


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2019)

219b 4k


----------



## Nichia! (Apr 16, 2019)

I love them ven and I love the triple and the Quad the most..

The triple and Quad is my favorite setup big perfect hotspot it's just perfect!

However not all triple/Quads lights comes with the perfect beam shape you need custom made I believe


----------



## Nichia! (Apr 16, 2019)

I don't know how many lights I have (never counted them) but I think I have more than 100-200?? Using nothing but nichia goodness


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2019)

Impressive, i have held back on more lights , i guess maybe 90-100 ish but not counted . I have maybe 30-35 nichia flavours in total off top of my head. As much as i like nichia, dont rule out xpl HI 4k and 5k, along with some xhp35 HI as well.


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2019)

Quad and triple 219c mules on back row


----------



## Nichia! (Apr 16, 2019)

Yeah, I like the xpl Hi 4k too (the ones that comes with the Oveready dip)
and I like the xhp35 Hi (Zebralight Hi) too


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2019)

Close up


----------



## Nichia! (Apr 16, 2019)

Absolutely gorgeous collection my friend


----------



## Nichia! (Apr 16, 2019)

Nishia C is the least favorite for me


----------



## Nichia! (Apr 16, 2019)

Triple and Quad and Mules is my favorites [emoji106]🏻


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2019)

Thank you for kind words


----------



## Nichia! (Apr 16, 2019)

Every time I want to buy new light/lights I always see if they comes with nichia B it is my number 1 rule and build quality is the 2 rule


----------



## Nichia! (Apr 16, 2019)

@jon my old friend 

I don't recommend anyone to buy the Ti tool from eBay because They comes with nichia C believe me (I checked)


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2019)

Nichia wise, my fav are the 4k and 4.5k 219b's. However, i do have some nice tana 219b 5k samples. Also, the 219c 5k can be nice and clean(some maybe not so). There is a little spanner int he works though, 219c 4k in a reflector can be quite nice on the eye, yes tad yellow but nice. Now put this in optics and it really does make for a more yellow bias. From my experience with the said anyway, others may vary of course. 

Hi cri, low cri, medium cri.............any cri is not the most important for me. Yes a preferred, but if the temp and tint is not pleasing to my eye/brain...............cri is 2nd. I have some very nice 80 cri xhp 35 HI along with 85cri xpl HI..............also xhp50 4k. The latter is one of my all time fav in the olight H2r headlamps. 

Yes love nichia, but i also love other flavours providing easy on the eye

Lower cri, but these xpl HI 4k triples to my eyes easily hold their own


----------



## Nichia! (Apr 16, 2019)

I agree with everything you mentioned above!

I have the H2r and the armytek with xhp50 4000k man the tint is beautiful on the armytek


----------



## Nichia! (Apr 16, 2019)

Ven there is d25c Titanium nichia B on blf right now for sale I recommend you to it buy now if you interested


----------



## INFRNL (Apr 20, 2019)

I agree, nichia b is my favorite, no experience with nichia a, nichia c is good but i prefer the b over c for any color temp. 

I have or have had (have hads replaced with 219b offerings) 

219b 4000k r9050 
219b 3500k r9080 
219b 4000k r9080 
219b 4500k r9080 

219c 2700k campfire warm
219c 3000k sold
219c 3500k sold
219c 4000k sold
219c 5000k as pure white as they can be(to my eyes) 
219c 5700k sold

Several 219b 4000k from malkoff which has a different tint than my hds lights

Zebralight HI are extremely nice as well but are not hicri. Malkoff 16650 leds have a very nice tint as well, in line with the zebras imo

Nichia is my preferred led as well. But cree does have some good ones. Only downside to nichia is efficiency and max output (seems cree has higher output lights)


----------



## RCS1300 (Apr 20, 2019)

INFRNL said:


> I agree, nichia b is my favorite, no experience with nichia a, nichia c is good but i prefer the b over c for any color temp.
> 
> I have or have had (have hads replaced with 219b offerings)
> 
> ...



Does the 219b 4000K R9080 have the same red tint/hue as the 219b 4500K R9080 in the HDS flashlight?


----------



## id30209 (Apr 20, 2019)

It does have, even more visible. In any flashlight not only HDS


----------



## INFRNL (Apr 20, 2019)

I haven't much time with them yet but i don't see the red like sw45 has. 

From my limited use so far sw35, sw40 are great without the purple i see in the sw45.

I will try to get a better idea of the differences tonight.


----------



## RCS1300 (Apr 20, 2019)

INFRNL said:


> I haven't much time with them yet but i don't see the red like sw45 has.
> 
> From my limited use so far sw35, sw40 are great without the purple i see in the sw45.
> 
> I will try to get a better idea of the differences tonight.



Any insight would be great. Those 219b R9080 Nichia emitters in HDS lights are the ones I am most interested in understanding better.


----------



## INFRNL (Apr 20, 2019)

RCS1300 said:


> Any insight would be great. Those 219b R9080 Nichia emitters in HDS lights are the ones I am most interested in understanding better.



I will check it out more. It definitely has red but not obvious unless you compare it next to something like the 5000k 219c. But then everything starts getting messed up 

As far as tint goes in order of cool to warm

5000k 219c
4500k 219b r9080 
4000k 219c r9080
4000k 219b r9050 
3500k 219b r9080 

There is a mild difference between 4500k and 4000k r9080 but there is a bigger difference between 4000k 219b r9050 and 4000k 219 r9080.

I would have thought difference between 4000k would have been minimal but r9080 is noticeably cooler. 4000k r9080 is just slightly warmer than 4500k. 

The difference between 4000k would be more like 4500k vs 3500k. Maybe not quite so drastic but close.

When I turn on the 4500k i can see the red/purple hue. When i turn on the 4000k r9080 i don't see it unless I compare to the 5000k. 3500k r9080 is a warm light so it's really hard to see red even when compared to the 5000k but you can see a hint of it when compared to the 5000k. 

I think 219b r9050 is still my absolute favorite but depending on mood or task, they are all great choices. 

I'll try to see what other differences/details i can come up with once it gets dark

4000k/4500k are closer to pure white. 4000k r9080 is an off white. 4000k r9050 is a creamy color. Not sure how else to explain it. If you like a nice neutral 219b r9050 imo, if you like warmer, 3500k r9080


----------



## ven (Apr 21, 2019)

Nichia! said:


> Ven there is d25c Titanium nichia B on blf right now for sale I recommend you to it buy now if you interested



Thanks for the tip, i do have a couple of D25c ti lights, one is a v54, the other a 219 flavour.


----------



## Nichia! (Apr 21, 2019)

Is that Zebralight brighter than the d25c nichia??


----------



## ven (Apr 21, 2019)

Nichia! said:


> Is that Zebralight brighter than the d25c nichia??




Yes a little, hard to put in figures tbh, ZL maybe 500 ish, D25 maybe 300 ish type outputs on highest levels.


----------



## RCS1300 (Apr 21, 2019)

INFRNL said:


> There is a mild difference between 4500k and 4000k r9080 but there is a bigger difference between 4000k 219b r9050 and 4000k 219 r9080.
> 
> When I turn on the 4500k i can see the red/purple hue. When i turn on the 4000k r9080 i don't see it unless I compare to the 5000k. 3500k r9080 is a warm light so it's really hard to see red even when compared to the 5000k but you can see a hint of it when compared to the 5000k.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the detailed analysis.

The HDS Nichia 219b 4000K R9050 is my favorite light for indoor use. Was thinking the HDS Nichia 219b 4000K R9080 would be even better. What I did not like is the red hue/tint of the HDS Nichia 219b 4500K R9080 so I sold mine. I want to avoid that red hue/tint in any future HDS light I purchase.


----------



## Woolnemis (Apr 22, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> I also compare everything to my Nichias
> the 219b failed to capture market due to the 27% lumen penalty
> the 219c made up for the lumens, but its a greener LED, and unfortunately the only Nichia in the Massdrop Eswitch tools
> here is a lego w a maratac
> ...



I have ordered TiTool lights and it was more than I expected from 219b, I am thinking about ordering the ReyLight CuTool now, is there anyone who used both?


----------



## trailhunter (Apr 29, 2019)

staticx57 said:


> Green vs not so green. C vs B


Looks more green on right


----------



## Buck91 (Apr 29, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> ...
> also the copper, brass and stainless Worms of 2016





If you have a lead on a Nichia Worm I'd be grateful!


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 29, 2019)

Buck91 said:


> If you have a lead on a Nichia Worm I'd be grateful!



not supposed to post public links where to buy.. check your PMs


----------



## trailhunter (Apr 30, 2019)

INFRNL said:


> I agree, nichia b is my favorite, no experience with nichia a, nichia c is good but i prefer the b over c for any color temp.
> 
> I have or have had (have hads replaced with 219b offerings)
> 
> ...


Are b's no longer made


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Apr 30, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Are b's no longer made



I'm not sure, but it's a pity if they aren't. I like them much better than the c's. Their downside is poor efficiency, but people going for that pure high CRI tint don't really care about efficiency anyway.


----------



## trailhunter (Apr 30, 2019)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I'm not sure, but it's a pity if they aren't. I like them much better than the c's. Their downside is poor efficiency, but people going for that pure high CRI tint don't really care about efficiency anyway.


Interesting


----------



## INFRNL (Apr 30, 2019)

I honestly don't think the efficiency of the c is even a concern compared to the b. You really aren't going to gain enough. I also prefer the b over c and will take it anyday over the c. Runtime isn't greatly increased with c imo.


----------



## INFRNL (Apr 30, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Are b's no longer made



As far as i know they are still available, just not from hds. I have many 219b from malkoff (illumn) and pretty sure still available. 

I am not sure if nichia still actually makes them and not sure which brand still uses them. Seems like most brands use nichia c, possibly because they can claim higher efficiency even though i feel that's a moot point


----------



## ven (Apr 30, 2019)

I dont think they are still made, but there is of course some available out there. I too prefer the b overall to the c , the 319a is not too bad but again 219b my preference. There is a 219d but cant comment to having not owned any samples.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Apr 30, 2019)

219a is also very nice. I can't really tell the difference between a and b. I doubt anyone still sells the 219a.


----------



## ven (Apr 30, 2019)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> 219a is also very nice. I can't really tell the difference between a and b. I doubt anyone still sells the 219a.



Yes, i have the 219a in my very 1st v54 light, olight m20 single mode.






I am sure around or close to 4k, yes hard to tell the difference to my eyes with the 9080 and 9050 4k. I like them all very much!


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 30, 2019)

Rule of thumb, 219b is 30% more efficient than 219a (and 219c is 30% more than 219b)

example, 219b (middle) is 36% brighter than 219a (left):

Left: Niteye Eye10 TiC Titanium rotary w triple *N219a* 4500k 9050 makes *306 lumens*
Middle: Jetbeam TCR-1 Titanium rotary, converted to *N219b* 4500k 9080 makes *415 lumens*
Right: Niteye Eye10 with the stock 6000k XM-L makes *635 lumens*
(the N219b is 35% less bright than the XM-L)

photo illustrates beam color, these lights are not on at Maximum brightness:





Next photo illustrates beam color of 219b 3500k 9080. It makes 350 lumens. (16% less than 219b 4500k 9080):





All the N219 LEDs are modifications, not stock.


----------



## trailhunter (Apr 30, 2019)

I want to breath nichia with @nichia!

whose selling a 219b light nowadays?


----------



## Nichia! (Apr 30, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> I want to breath nichia with @nichia!
> 
> whose selling a 219b light nowadays?



Nichia219b for ever


Check the malkoff MDC 16650 flashlight with nichia 219b R50 on illumn


----------



## INFRNL (Apr 30, 2019)

Excellent choice but a warning should be given to those that can't handle pwm

Another option is to find some 219b emitters and have them swapped into a light of your choice 

I really like my malkoff mdc 219b


----------



## Nichia! (Apr 30, 2019)

I bought 2 of them but they are still @ my forward


----------



## trailhunter (Apr 30, 2019)

Would a single 219b emitter work good in a 26650 light?


----------



## Nichia! (Apr 30, 2019)

I have been thinking about 26650 battery p60 host and nichia 219b dropin for months now..

But I want triple or Quad dropin and must be Really Bright and with Secondary red led..


----------



## trailhunter (Apr 30, 2019)

Nichia! said:


> I have been thinking about 26650 battery p60 host and nichia 219b dropin for months now..
> 
> But I want triple or Quad dropin and must be Really Bright and with Secondary red led..


How would 26650 with a triple or quad host pan out in terms of power and runtime?


----------



## trailhunter (Apr 30, 2019)

Going to work with chris to see if he can build a triple nichia 219b 4500k in a v3 copper/brass v3 dragon


----------



## staticx57 (Apr 30, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Would a single 219b emitter work good in a 26650 light?



Of course it would work well, but it would depend on the driver used. For example the 219B isnt a big fan of being put behind a FET driver especially with a high drain cell. The same can be said for the 219C but it is more resilient. With that you should use a current limiting driver and thus you can calculate the aprox runtime based upon the mode and the current draw associated with that mode and then compare it to the capacity of the 26650.

To answer your question after it, It also depends on the driver used, the mode used, the cell used and the number of emitters.


----------



## staticx57 (Apr 30, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Looks more green on right



Correct, the green one is the 219B 



INFRNL said:


> I haven't much time with them yet but i don't see the red like sw45 has.
> 
> From my limited use so far sw35, sw40 are great without the purple i see in the sw45.
> 
> I will try to get a better idea of the differences tonight.



Are you sure you are using the SW45 and not the SW45k? The SW45k is the one known to be purple.


----------



## INFRNL (Apr 30, 2019)

That's a good? They are what hds has offered, i don't recall the exact details. I'd have to look into it.

I currently just know they are sw45 219b 4500k r9080 same goes for the sw35/sw40 i have. I know the 9080 has more red than r9050 other than that, I'm not an emitter expert

Some may already know the answer but I'll check into it


----------



## staticx57 (Apr 30, 2019)

INFRNL said:


> That's a good? They are what hds has offered, i don't recall the exact details. I'd have to look into it.
> 
> I currently just know they are sw45 219b 4500k r9080 same goes for the sw35/sw40 i have. I know the 9080 has more red than r9050 other than that, I'm not an emitter expert
> 
> Some may already know the answer but I'll check into it



In that case I know the answer is the SW45k as it is what I ordered as well. These are a special run of emitters meant to be on the rosy side.


----------



## INFRNL (Apr 30, 2019)

Technically 219a and 219b r9050 are rosy as well. That's what Nichia was all about. However r9080 definitely has more red but i wouldn't say rosy

I didn't know there was an sw and swk. Does that mean sw is r9050 and swk is r9080?


----------



## 340pd (May 1, 2019)

I am 74 and not into flashlights other than having a bedside 6P with recently purchased Malkoff cool white M61 dropin thanks to me re-discovering this forum. I have always thought the brighter the better. I want to thank you guys for educating me on the beauty of the warmer tone offerings. I recently purchased from another forum member a MD2 with a 219BV2 Nichia dropin. All I can say is WOW, what a difference when compared to all my other lights. I have a new favorite color choice.


----------



## archimedes (May 1, 2019)

Yep, that's how it starts ...


----------



## staticx57 (May 1, 2019)

INFRNL said:


> Technically 219a and 219b r9050 are rosy as well. That's what Nichia was all about. However r9080 definitely has more red but i wouldn't say rosy
> 
> I didn't know there was an sw and swk. Does that mean sw is r9050 and swk is r9080?



Maybe it would be worth deep diving into Color Temp and Tint.

First things first, color temp are tint are not the same despite many people using them interchangeably.

Here you can see the two dimensional nature of these two and how they relate. If *color temp *is a line on which a light falls warm to cool then* tint* is a perpendicular line to *color temp* and describes the quality of green to magenta. The color temp line is called the black body and the closer a light is to the black body the more neutral the *tint. *By definition the higher the CRI the closer to neutral tint a light will have. Remember CRI is a measure to how close a light is to ideal, but high CRI is no guarantee to a neutral tint.






All this being said what does this mean to our lights? Well manufactures place LEDs into bins in which they expect the light will display. Nichia has a page on how they bin here: https://www.nichia.co.jp/en/product/led_color.html

So lets take a look at 219A and 219B tint bins:










So we can see that a emitter can actually have a lottery but we would expect all emitters to fall somewhere in that area.

Now enter the SW45k which is a special bin:
On average we expect an SW45k to be more rosy than an SW45


----------



## NPL (May 1, 2019)

Does anybody know where one can purchase 219b LEDs particularly in the 4000k cct?


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (May 1, 2019)

staticx57 said:


> Of course it would work well, but it would depend on the driver used. For example the 219B isnt a big fan of being put behind a FET driver especially with a high drain cell. The same can be said for the 219C but it is more resilient.



219C quad-emitter lights with a FET driver are pretty popular. It seems to work well, even with a high-drain cell. Gets really hot, really quick, though.


----------



## glimmer (May 1, 2019)

Nothing but Nichia!


----------



## jon_slider (May 1, 2019)

INFRNL said:


> Technically 219a and 219b r9050 are rosy as well. That's what Nichia was all about. However r9080 definitely has more red but i wouldn't say rosy
> 
> I didn't know there was an sw and swk. Does that mean sw is r9050 and swk is r9080?



9080 means minimum 90 CRI Ra, and minimium 80 CRI R9 (red)
Tint is a separate factor than CRI. Rosy is a kind of Tint. Red is a kind of CRI.

Some N219b are more Rosy than others.
Some N219b have more Red CRI than others.

the middle light is sw45:
it looks rosy right? and the 219a 4500k 9050 on the left does not have pink tint at all, see that?





now look at the same light that is in the middle above, second from left below, next to an sw45k.
the sw45 is Less Rosy than the sw45k, but they are both 4500k color temperature and both are 9080 CRI





219b 4500k 9080 sw45, has more pink tint than 219b 4000k 9050

I lived with the 219b 4000k 9050 for several years, in Maratacs, Tools, and modded lights.
then one day I met the sw45k and I thought it was waaay too pink. Now I LOVE it, and think the 219b 4000k 9050 is waaay too yellow.. lol!

Im not consistent, my preferences change depending on the time of day or night 

I like 3500k at night, but find the color too warm during the day..
courses for horses


----------



## Modernflame (May 1, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> ...and think the 219b 4000k 9050 is waaay too yellow.. lol!
> 
> Im not consistent, my preferences change depending on the time of day or night



I'm not consistent, either. I find that if I don't fancy a particular emitter, all I have to do is wait a while and I will discover an appreciation for it. The 219b 4000K R9050 is straight up yellow. Nothing rosy about it, no matter how many beams I cross. At first, I didn't love it, but now it's my night time creeping light. Too warm for anything else.


----------



## trailhunter (May 1, 2019)

Modernflame said:


> I'm not consistent, either. I find that if I don't fancy a particular emitter, all I have to do is wait a while and I will discover an appreciation for it. The 219b 4000K R9050 is straight up yellow. Nothing rosy about it, no matter how many beams I cross. At first, I didn't love it, but now it's my night time creeping light. Too warm for anything else.


Would you have gone 4500?


----------



## Modernflame (May 1, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Would you have gone 4500?



Oh, yes. Although I have room in my heart for both, I prefer the 4500K R9080 (sw45). Sometimes it does look a little too pink, but I only notice it when the ambient light is much cooler. It's perfect outside at night.


----------



## INFRNL (May 1, 2019)

thanks for the insight on the differences in emitters.

I agree with what modern is saying as others also have. To me the 219b r9050 is my go to, but there are different times of day or particular tasks that I do prefer the other emitters. there is no one emitter for all scenarios


----------



## jon_slider (May 2, 2019)

Modernflame said:


> I have room in my heart for both, I prefer the 4500K R9080 (sw45). Sometimes it does look a little too pink, but I only notice it when the ambient light is much cooler. It's perfect outside at night.



well said, I feel the same

I have lots of different lights with N219b, some 3500k, some 4000k, 
the majority are 219b 4500k 9080, 
and that is the one I EDC and use most, it is my personal grail LED

nothing wrong with the 4000k, at night 
during the day.. not my first pick


----------



## NPL (May 3, 2019)

Has anybody ever mixed 4000k and 4500k 219b for a mixxed cct closer to 4250?


----------



## jon_slider (May 4, 2019)

deleted


----------



## NPL (May 4, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> Anyone tempted by an EagleTac D25c 2015 219b, PM me for a link.. not affiliated


What colour temp? 9080?


----------



## INFRNL (May 5, 2019)

it's the 2015 model so it should be R9050 and should be 4000k if I recall correctly


----------



## Nichia! (May 5, 2019)

I have known this site for a very long time

And I think it's fishing website??


----------



## nbp (May 5, 2019)

Misunderstood previous post, all good now.


----------



## Nichia! (May 5, 2019)

This website. 


Mod Edit. Site deleted as jonslider asked for it to be discussed via PM. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Nichia! (May 5, 2019)

Anyone tried this website before??


----------



## trailhunter (May 5, 2019)

Nichia! said:


> Anyone tried this website before??


reports of that site suggests it's a scam


----------



## jon_slider (May 5, 2019)

deleted


----------



## Nichia! (May 5, 2019)

@jon 

I know about the link you sent me for very long time but didn't try it because I never trusted that website


----------



## Nichia! (May 5, 2019)

There is one led I really want to try 
The Nichia 083. Mcgizmo sundrop is the only light I know about comes with this led

Anyone knows if there is other lights with this led??


----------



## Vemice (May 9, 2019)

Just got 'em. My new Peak Eiger AAA Mules in raw Aluminum with matching heads. I also managed to find some Nichia 219bs for Peak to install for me.
One is single mode level 4 output and the other is QTC full output.
Also had them build another SS head level 4 output for my SS single mode (in the pic)
Pictured next to the SS Mule on the right.
All I can say is WOW.


----------



## LightObsession (May 9, 2019)

Vemice said:


> in un-anodized HA



I'm a bit confused about un-anodized HA - doesn't HA mean Hard Anodized?


----------



## archimedes (May 9, 2019)

I'm guessing they mean raw aluminum


----------



## Vemice (May 9, 2019)

Yes. Sorry. My mistake. Corrected


----------



## gurdygurds (May 10, 2019)

Any chance of some beam shots with those things? They look awesome! Congrats.


Vemice said:


> Just got 'em. My new Peak Eiger AAA Mules in raw Aluminum with matching heads. I also managed to find some Nichia 219bs for Peak to install for me.
> One is single mode level 4 output and the other is QTC full output.
> Also had them build another SS head level 4 output for my SS single mode (in the pic)
> Pictured next to the SS Mule on the right.
> All I can say is WOW.


----------



## Cosmodragoon (May 10, 2019)

Is raw aluminum good? Aluminum tends to oxidize quickly and that oxide tends to make a mess in my experience. I guess you could keep a coat of wax on it or something but still... Why?!?


----------



## Vemice (May 10, 2019)

Cosmodragoon said:


> Is raw aluminum good? Aluminum tends to oxidize quickly and that oxide tends to make a mess in my experience. I guess you could keep a coat of wax on it or something but still... Why?!?



Because, to me, it is beautiful artwork.
If they get messy, I'll throw them out.


----------



## Vemice (May 10, 2019)

gurdygurds said:


> Any chance of some beam shots with those things? They look awesome! Congrats.



Sorry but only have a cell phone and not good with pics, especially in low light. To me, it they look like about 4500ish with very slight yellow borders. These are Mules so the kinda light up the whole room.
I was recently told by one of our forum members (after sending him pics of the lens side that these were not really Nichias. I contacted Peak and they said that they absolutely are so I have no idea what led it in there. I am not experienced enough to know one way or the other. They are very nice though.


----------



## staticx57 (May 10, 2019)

Vemice said:


> Sorry but only have a cell phone and not good with pics, especially in low light. To me, it they look like about 4500ish with very slight yellow borders. These are Mules so the kinda light up the whole room.
> I was recently told by one of our forum members (after sending him pics of the lens side that these were not really Nichias. I contacted Peak and they said that they absolutely are so I have no idea what led it in there. I am not experienced enough to know one way or the other. They are very nice though.


Post pics of the LEDs


----------



## Vemice (May 10, 2019)

staticx57 said:


> Post pics of the LEDs


Not the best but;


----------



## Buck91 (May 10, 2019)

I hope somebody else chimes in but don’t those look like Cree xpg2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia! (May 10, 2019)

Those are xpg 2 100%


----------



## INFRNL (May 10, 2019)

They definitely don't look like nichia to me


----------



## Vemice (May 10, 2019)

I take it back. Gotta have faith in Peak.


----------



## INFRNL (May 10, 2019)

As long as you like them is all that matters, but 219b would be better imo


----------



## Nichia! (May 10, 2019)

Vemice said:


> Pretty sure I got something other than what I ordered.



I talked to Robyn months ago and she told me they don't have nichia LEDs and they will never offer them again!


----------



## Vemice (May 10, 2019)

Under magnification, I don't see the attachment wires so doesn't really look like Xp-G2.
Gotta have faith in Peak. Spoke to Robyn directly. 
She helped locate these as a special request.


----------



## staticx57 (May 10, 2019)

Since the pics are fairly low res maybe you can use these clues to identify:


----------



## INFRNL (May 11, 2019)

Looks like a square to me. Also, unless his phone changed the color of the emitter; it's way too yellow to be a nichia. Might also be the pic messing with my eyes but the emitter doesnt have the profile of a nichia


XP-G2 ...................................................................Nichia 219b (emitter is actually more honey colored than shown)


----------



## staticx57 (May 11, 2019)

Yes, his pic looks very much like XP-G2 but giving it the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## archimedes (May 11, 2019)

Definitely need better photos ...


----------



## INFRNL (May 11, 2019)

Or if he has a magnifying glass to verify square or triangle. Maybe use zoom on his phone just for verification. 

The photos i posted were using my phone. He might not be able to get the best picture but he should be able to at least verify. 

I'm dying (possible typo) to know. I do hope he got what he ordered


----------



## Vemice (May 12, 2019)

Even with magnification, it is difficult to see the square or triangle but I think I am close. Still can't get a clean shot close up.
My copper Eiger (both standard and Mule) look like triangles. The LED (yellow thing?) is a bit larger and paler than the others which are a brighter yellow.
I can almost make out a square on those but not conclusive.
There is another one similar to the brighter yellow ones that has a yellow substrate (if that is the correct term).


----------



## Nichia! (May 12, 2019)

Vemice said:


> Even with magnification, it is difficult to see the square or triangle but I think I am close. Still can't get a clean shot close up.
> My copper Eiger (both standard and Mule) look like triangles. The LED (yellow thing?) is a bit larger and paler than the others which are a brighter yellow.
> I can almost make out a square on those but not conclusive.
> There is another one similar to the brighter yellow ones that has a yellow substrate (if that is the correct term).




I sent you pm


----------



## ven (May 12, 2019)

cu looks defo 219, the other looks like and xp-g?


----------



## jon_slider (May 12, 2019)




----------



## INFRNL (May 12, 2019)

The copper looks to have triangle and the original light on new pic most definitely looks like a square now


----------



## Vemice (May 12, 2019)

Thank you for all the contributions. Much appreciated. Looks like I got some of each. Maybe time to start downsizing.


----------



## trailhunter (May 12, 2019)

Vemice said:


> Thank you for all the contributions. Much appreciated. Looks like I got some of each. Maybe time to start downsizing.


Whatcha downsizing?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter (May 18, 2019)

Got a chance to test 219b today. I see what he hype is about, it has such a beautifully pleasing rosey warm tint to it, I just want to kiss the light coming OTF.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia! (May 18, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Got a chance to test 219b today. I see what he hype is about, it has such a beautifully pleasing rosey warm tint to it, I just want to kiss the light coming OTF.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Awesome. Enjoy my dear friend


----------



## trailhunter (May 18, 2019)

Nichia, your inbox is full brother 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## peter yetman (May 19, 2019)

I've just rigged up a Triple with 219b SW45 R9080 - fantastic. Just waiting for the host to arrive.
P


----------



## trailhunter (May 19, 2019)

peter yetman said:


> I've just rigged up a Triple with 219b SW45 R9080 - fantastic. Just waiting for the host to arrive.
> P


what driver/mcpcb did you use?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Modernflame (May 19, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> what driver/mcpcb did you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Check out Peter's thread.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...Conversion-of-an-Ra-Twisty-to-a-Nichia-Triple


----------



## peter yetman (May 19, 2019)

Nothing yet, I'm hoping the HDS Driver will give me the light that I need.
If not it'll be Icarus or H17f.
P


----------



## trailhunter (May 19, 2019)

Modernflame said:


> Check out Peter's thread.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...Conversion-of-an-Ra-Twisty-to-a-Nichia-Triple


Thx!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LightObsession (May 20, 2019)

The Nichia E21A in the Folomov EDC C2 that I received today rocks!

Great color rendering even on the lowest levels.


----------



## trailhunter (May 20, 2019)

Anyone know where to buy 219b emitters? Scavenging the internet returns no resellers.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_slider (May 21, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Anyone know where to buy 219b emitters? Scavenging the internet returns no resellers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



tried to help by PM
but 
your box is full


----------



## trailhunter (May 21, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> tried to help by PM
> but
> your box is full


Ugga... let me clean it up

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter (May 21, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> tried to help by PM
> but
> your box is full


Ok try now

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmodragoon (Jun 1, 2019)

It's sad to hear that the 219B is a thing of the past, especially given how popular it was.

I have some lights with 219C. They're good but preferring warmer tints, I'm not sure I've got the best representation. My Klarus P20 is rated at 5000K and uses a diffuser. My Astrolux A01 is supposed to be 4000K but looks cooler. My Massdrop AAA Brass with Nichia 219B is supposedly around 4300K but looks warmer and richer than the Astrolux A01 with 219C.

Has anyone here explored warmer options in 219C? Better yet, what's next from Nichia?


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 1, 2019)

Cosmodragoon said:


> Has anyone here explored warmer options in 219C? Better yet, what's next from Nichia?



yes I have a couple 3000k 219c lights, here is one.. I dont use warm leds very much, but I like them in full dark adapted circumstances






The Nichia E21a in 3000k is also quite nice, has really good Red Rendering, CRI (R9) and is offered in the Folomov EDC C1 and Folomov EDC C2... I dont love the UI, I do like the LED


----------



## arcane (Jun 4, 2019)

LightObsession said:


> The Nichia E21A in the Folomov EDC C2 that I received today rocks! Great color rendering even on the lowest levels.





jon_slider said:


> The Nichia E21a in 3000k is also quite nice, has really good Red Rendering, CRI (R9) and is offered in the Folomov EDC C1 and Folomov EDC C2... I dont love the UI, I do like the LED


Agreed! I have the Folomov EDC C1 and the tint is awesome! It's warm but the color rendition is excellent. I hope the Nichia E21A can be incorporated into more lights or, better yet, Malkoff M61 drop-ins.. mmm...


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jun 5, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> yes I have a couple 3000k 219c lights, here is one.. I dont use warm leds very much, but I like them in full dark adapted circumstances
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, against the other lights, that cool white looks :green: . Yuck!


----------



## LightObsession (Jun 7, 2019)

Folomov has a new Pen L1 rechargeable pen light with the E21A.

It looks like I’ll be buying another light.

The throw numbers for the L1 suggest that it’s much floodier than the C2, which is what I’d prefer.


----------



## vadimax (Jun 8, 2019)

If you really dig Nichia 219B that much you’d better hurry (if you don’t have it already). Vinh has a limited run of copper Acebeam TK16vn with a triple 219B


----------



## LightObsession (Jun 8, 2019)

vadimax said:


> If you really dig Nichia 219B that much you’d better hurry (if you don’t have it already). Vinh has a limited run of copper Acebeam TK16vn with a triple 219B



That is a beautiful light, but I don't carry copper lights - too heavy - and don't buy lights just to look at. Vihn's lights are gorgeous, though.


----------



## vadimax (Jun 8, 2019)

LightObsession said:


> That is a beautiful light, but I don't carry copper lights - too heavy - and don't buy lights just to look at. Vihn's lights are gorgeous, though.



Every respectable flashaholic should possess tactical, casual and ceremonial flashlights


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 8, 2019)

vadimax said:


> Every respectable flashaholic should possess tactical, casual and ceremonial flashlights


Hahah 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmodragoon (Jun 8, 2019)

vadimax said:


> Every respectable flashaholic should possess tactical, casual and ceremonial flashlights



I like brass in AAA-size flashlights but weight does restrict where, how, and with what else I can carry them. I often have one in my flannel shirt pocket around the house.

Does anyone make super high-end lights in gold, silver, or other fancy alloys? That would be the perfect big-deal present for a flashaholic's wedding, retirement, or milestone anniversary.


----------



## archimedes (Jun 8, 2019)

Cosmodragoon said:


> I like brass in AAA-size flashlights but weight does restrict where, how, and with what else I can carry them. I often have one in my flannel shirt pocket around the house.
> 
> Does anyone make super high-end lights in gold, silver, or other fancy alloys? That would be the perfect big-deal present for a flashaholic's wedding, retirement, or milestone anniversary.



Although "exotic" but non-precious metals and alloys (such as zirconium, mokume, mokuti, zircuti, copper niobium superconductor, tungsten, damascus, timascus, etc) are more common, yes there have been flashlights made and/or coated with precious metals ....

None that I am aware of powered by Nichia, however.


----------



## Nichia! (Jun 8, 2019)

Please remove off topic posts

Let's keep it about nichia only


----------



## archimedes (Jun 8, 2019)

Nichia! said:


> Please remove off topic posts
> 
> Let's keep it about nichia only


The thread may drift at times, but OP's request to get back on topic is noted.


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 8, 2019)

Here is some Nichia to get us back on track:

Some Rfh00 loving


----------



## Nichia! (Jun 9, 2019)

staticx57 said:


> Here is some Nichia to get us back on track:
> 
> Some Rfh00 loving



Convoy copper host?? I like it a lot


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 9, 2019)

Yep. Copper convoy. The warm light from the Optisolis is such a perfect match.


----------



## Nichia! (Jun 10, 2019)

staticx57 said:


> Yep. Copper convoy. The warm light from the Optisolis is such a perfect match.




Beautiful my friend 


3000k??


----------



## id30209 (Jun 10, 2019)

Gotta jump in, since i have start using 9080 emitters i went crazy. Now i'm swapping out almost all of my emitters i have. 
Now i have even sourced XPG3 90CRI, amazing LED, HICRI and it throws like XPL HI.
So far my collection of HI CRI setups sounds like this:
-219B sw35, sw40, sw45
-219C 3000K, 4000K, 5000K, 5700K
-XPG3 4400K, 5400K
-XHP50 5000K
-XHP70 4700K

Yeap, once you cross that line everything else is so dull and washed out...


----------



## Nichia! (Jun 10, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Gotta jump in, since i have start using 9080 emitters i went crazy. Now i'm swapping out almost all of my emitters i have.
> Now i have even sourced XPG3 90CRI, amazing LED, HICRI and it throws like XPL HI.
> So far my collection of HI CRI setups sounds like this:
> -219B sw35, sw40, sw45
> ...



How about few pictures of your lights with nichia b


----------



## id30209 (Jun 10, 2019)

Traveling at the moment. In a week[emoji106]


----------



## Nichia! (Jun 10, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Traveling at the moment. In a week[emoji106]




Am waiting for you


The nichiaB R9080 is one best and most beautiful LEDs Ever


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 14, 2019)

I have two brand new m43s, so I decided to see why nichia! wanted to try a 219b m43. Now I know why, now I see the light. My heart almost melted away with so much rosey light in a flood monster. I'm currently running on 30qs, I may want to find lower amp batteries, for now, I'm not operating in high/turbo.

No wonder no one is selling them, they are simply... BEAUTIFUL.

Picture do not do the 219b noctigon justice , I wish you were here in person to see.


Guess which noctigon is nichia (blue light or green light) 

The other m43 here is a nichia 219c 5k.





























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 14, 2019)

Great photos, nice work!

the 219c is the brighter one, I almost puked on the last photo

219b are a casualty of the lumens race, only oldtimers have the pink memories

the young folk think green tint is normal.. lol

The 219b has higher R9 than the 219c

the 219c is only brighter because its greener ;-)


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks jon! I didn't even realize it was green until I compared side by side and I almost puked myself too. This whole time I thought 219c had a nice tint, not anymore!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 14, 2019)

lol
the extra green works fine during cool white daylight adaptation
sunlight tint is above the BBL too

219b rules the night! ;-)

when the reds and warmth of candles and campfires dominate our collective memory
and our brain is adapted to darkness

I think you got it right, one of each for different reasons


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 14, 2019)

I like your style.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm going to start modding my d18 with 18 219b's.

Almost sounds like a waste of emitters for such rare emitters but it sounds so beautiful.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LightObsession (Jun 16, 2019)

Just ordered 2 Folomov Pen L1 with the Nichia E21A. Now the long 3-4 week wait for delivery. I already have the Folomov EDC C2.


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 16, 2019)

Does anyone have tint comparisons between sw45 and sw45k? I have a new order of 50ct of sw45k coming.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209 (Jun 16, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Does anyone have tint comparisons between sw45 and sw45k? I have a new order of 50ct of sw45k coming.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



The same question i had few weeks ago toward one of the suppliers. The answer was: it’s the same emitter, only thing is that someone is naming it sw45 and the other sw45k.
So relax and enjoy.


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 16, 2019)

id30209 said:


> The same question i had few weeks ago toward one of the suppliers. The answer was: it’s the same emitter, only thing is that someone is naming it sw45 and the other sw45k.
> So relax and enjoy.


I was told sw45k is rosier than sw45.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209 (Jun 16, 2019)

Negative. It’s only 1 emitter differently labeled


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 16, 2019)

Ok thx!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 16, 2019)

Just measured both m43s

219b = 5000 L
219c = 5800 L



Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## NPL (Jun 16, 2019)

Wow, not that different! A good grade off

Sent from my Pixel using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## NPL (Jun 16, 2019)

*trade off

Sent from my Pixel using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 17, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> I'm going to start modding my d18 with 18 219b's.
> 
> Almost sounds like a waste of emitters for such rare emitters but it sounds so beautiful.



Im glad you are using 219b, no matter how many. I love them more than 219c

Led mixing has the unexpected benefit of creating tint below the BBL

If you were to mix some 219c 3000k with 5000k it would produce 4000k w negative Duv

thanks for confirming that the 219c is 16% brighter than the 219b that you tested
you can see why Nichia needed to do that, to keep up in the lumens race




trailhunter said:


> Does anyone have tint comparisons between sw45 and sw45k? I have a new order of 50ct of sw45k coming



yes, the sw45k is more pink, I happen to love it
the sw45 is still much more pink than a 219c
sw45 left, sw45k right






l-r sw35, sw45, sw 45k, XM-L 6000k




sw35 left sw45 middle, sw 45k right










ps, all pictured Nichias are 9080 variants


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 17, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> Im glad you are using 219b, no matter how many. I love them more than 219c
> 
> Led mixing has the unexpected benefit of creating tint below the BBL
> 
> ...


Ah I someone said sw45 and sw45k are the same emitter but clearly, the sw45k is more rosey

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 17, 2019)

id30209 said:


> The same question i had few weeks ago toward one of the suppliers. The answer was: it’s the same emitter, only thing is that someone is naming it sw45 and the other sw45k.
> So relax and enjoy.


I'm noticing a tint difference between sw45 and sw45k, i think they are different here. That supplier is just blowing smoke up your donkey.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 17, 2019)

LOL! obfuscation

yes, when all the sw45k are sold out, if I was still holding stock of sw45, I would say something similar,
like, 
"_both sw45 and sw45k are N219b 4500k 9080, Im out of sw45k, but the sw45 is basically the same, and some people dont like the sw45k because they say it is unnaturally too pink_"

Everything in that quote is true
however, I personally LOVE my sw45k LEDs more than my sw45
Im not "some people", im a special case, LOL

I recently had a batch of lights built for resale. I intentionally did NOT choose the sw45k, and chose the sw45 for them. In order to avoid any complaints about the tint being "too pink"

in my light though, I Want the sw45k.. it is My personal grail LED

both sw45 and sw45k are in a totally different class than any 219c (I refuse to use lights with 219c, Im a snob)
YMMV


----------



## LightObsession (Jun 18, 2019)

One sample of each emitter isn’t enough to declare tint differences between the two, even if in the same light with the same optics. We all know there is some within emitter groups.


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 18, 2019)

When I buy N219b 4500k 9080 leds for myself, I select the special K designation, sw45k
I smile when I use one of my sw45k lights. 

I recommend you try one.

click pic for more sw45k info



*
on that chart, lies the crux of the N219b conversation.* 
It illustrates that the N219b 4500k 9080 sw45k, sits strongly below the BBL. 

for me it has been a game changer
previously I was using N219b 4000k 9050. That was my best of class until I found the sw45k.
Ive tried the 219b 4000k 9080 sw40 an it is also more pink than the sw40 9050. I now prefer 4500k over my 4000k options. I added sw35 to my options when I adopted sw45k, the sw40s are slowly gathering dust. Its just a Pink phase of mine ;-)

the 9080 variants have more red output than the 9050. 
Coincidentally the 9080 are also more pink tinted. 
the sw45 9080 and sw45K 9080 have significantly different pink tint, and the sw45k is deeper below the BBL than the sw45

hope that is not too confused


----------



## id30209 (Jun 18, 2019)

@ jon
You are talkimg about D220 bin flux when you’re saying sw45k right, not D240 bin?
There’s no just sw45 on that chart brother...


----------



## id30209 (Jun 18, 2019)

I must say that graph with incan point around 3000K is BS.
I’m still a hardcore incan user and none of my bulbs glow as pointed in the chart but way above.
Not a specialist and don’t have spheres or whatever you call it but comparing incan glow with LED’s then, for me at least, only SST-20 3500K will get a medal for closest to that color and tint. Need to check which version exactly.
Regarding sw45 and sw45k, jon_slider would you mind selling few just for test purposes?


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 18, 2019)

I ordered sw40s as well, where do those fall in color?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209 (Jun 18, 2019)

LightObsession said:


> One sample of each emitter isn’t enough to declare tint differences between the two, even if in the same light with the same optics. We all know there is some within emitter groups.



This[emoji3516][emoji3516]


----------



## id30209 (Jun 18, 2019)

I hope to see new 219F HI CRI soon...
Looks like it’s brighter than 219C so far and if Nichia could hit that 9080 area that would be a great upgrade in the current LED scene
PS i kinda doubt that there will ever be 9080 emitters after B


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 18, 2019)

Damn, my wallet is breathing nichia now. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 19, 2019)

id30209 said:


> I hope to see new 219F HI CRI soon...
> Looks like it’s brighter than 219C so far and if Nichia could hit that 9080 area that would be a great upgrade in the current LED scene
> PS i kinda doubt that there will ever be 9080 emitters after B



Theres the newer E21A which is R9080 and then there is the Optisolis which exceeds 9080 ratings and destroys the 219B in color rendering.


----------



## id30209 (Jun 19, 2019)

staticx57 said:


> Theres the newer E21A which is R9080 and then there is the Optisolis which exceeds 9080 ratings and destroys the 219B in color rendering.



Very true but output and “standard” build is not in the same basket.


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 20, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> I ordered sw40s as well, where do those fall in color?



I cant find the spectrum plot atm
here are some beamshot comparisons

the light in the middle is the sw40 9080





the light in the middle is the sw40 9050


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 20, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Very true but output and “standard” build is not in the same basket.


Output of the singular E21A is easily equivalent to a singular 219B. You can fit 4 E21A in the space of about 1x219B so output per size is much higher with the E21A. The reality is the whole industry is moving away from the 3535 Triple pad form factor, just how the 5050 like the XML2 was retired.

The optisolis is a mid Power LED so yes, not as bright.


----------



## Cosmodragoon (Jun 22, 2019)

Is there a difference between the Nichia 219B an 219BT?


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 22, 2019)

Full name is NVSW219BT. 219B is just short form. 219BT is also short form but it adds an extra letter even on top do we use 219B for the most part


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 23, 2019)

I finally rebuilt my fw3a with sw40 219b's. It took a while to reflash the ATtiny85 chip to toymakers andruil firmware as I had to get a better ROIC clip.


I cannot tell the difference in color between my m43 sw45k 219b and sw40. Same luscious rosey tint.





















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 23, 2019)

Very nice! The first flash is always the hardest. Next thing you know all your lights will have updated firmware


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 24, 2019)

Indeed. I have an empty D18 host from Hank so I can add 18 sw45k. Ince I have it built, I'll post here but I suspect this is going to WOW me more than the 219b m43.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 28, 2019)

Am breathing nichia, thanks nichia!






Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 29, 2019)

id30209 said:


> The answer was: it’s the same emitter, only thing is that someone is naming it sw45 and the other sw45k.



dont believe that person, 
sw45 and sw45k are separate categories
believe this chart:







id30209 said:


> @ jon
> You are talkimg about D220 bin flux when you’re saying sw45k right, not D240 bin?
> There’s no just sw45 on that chart brother...


no, Im not talking about the D bin number

and yes, theres no sw45 on that chart, only the sw45k, which is indeed different
that is your homework, to find maukkas tint plot for the sw45 for us


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 30, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> dont believe that person,
> sw45 and sw45k are separate categories
> believe this chart:
> 
> ...


Thank you.



Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia! (Jul 3, 2019)

Changed the LEDs on my D4 Titanium from nichia C 5000k (Green Tint) to nichia 219b R9080 4500k


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 3, 2019)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 3, 2019)

What is the wooden template for?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia! (Jul 3, 2019)

It's the box the LEDs came in


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 3, 2019)

Nichia! said:


> It's the box the LEDs came in


Oh interesting

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 6, 2019)

Nichia! said:


> Changed the LEDs on my D4 Titanium from nichia C 5000k (Green Tint) to nichia 219b R9080 4500k


Beam shots?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia! (Jul 6, 2019)

I couldn't do it because I already mod it


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 9, 2019)

Nichia! said:


> I couldn't do it because I already mod it


Howse the build, did you finish it?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vemice (Jul 19, 2019)

Just received my NOS Jetbeam RRT 01 (original version) with Nichia 219B installed by Skylumens.


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 20, 2019)

Fw3c, firmware flash, 219b sw45k

Flame clip and button colorization





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 20, 2019)

I finally decided to build my empty d18 host. A whopping 18 sw45k's! 

Beam shots: https://imgur.com/a/CwLH8Lo


What a pain in the *** build, it literally took me 4 hours getting it just right and debugging a short. Even the smallest of solder bead between the mcpcb and the body will cause a short, that's amazing!














Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## NPL (Jul 20, 2019)

Nicely done! 

Sent from my Pixel using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## Nichia! (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## trailhunter (Jul 21, 2019)

Nichia! said:


>


Great collection nichia - love the worms!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia! (Jul 21, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Great collection nichia - love the worms!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Thanks!

I have much more of each one of these!


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 21, 2019)

Nichia! said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have much more of each one of these!


Nichia, you need sw30 in your collection 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia! (Jul 21, 2019)

Hhhhaaa

Of course I have 3000k nichia B in my collection I actually have more than 20 lights with this led!


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 21, 2019)

Nichia! said:


> Hhhhaaa
> 
> Of course I have 3000k nichia B in my collection I actually have more than 20 lights with this led!


Yaaaasssss!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 23, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> I cant find the spectrum plot atm
> here are some beamshot comparisons
> 
> the light in the middle is the sw40 9080
> ...


Slider, u need 219b sw30 to complete your photo 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bright_Light (Aug 14, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> I cant find the spectrum plot atm
> here are some beamshot comparisons
> 
> the light in the middle is the sw40 9080



Thank you so much for posting this pic, Jon. I was almost going to preorder the new M61 219B V3 until I saw this. I have the original M61L 219a that Craig did and that is my preference. I shined my M61L 219a light on a white wall right next to this pic and it matches almost exactly what the 219b 4500k 9080 looks like. Now I can clearly see the 4000k 9080 is too warm/red for my liking.

The hunt for a P60 dropin for my bored 6P continues. I bought that bored 6P in the summer of 2012 lol


----------



## staticx57 (Aug 15, 2019)

Does this help?


----------



## mattw (Aug 16, 2019)

I am a huge fan of the 219b sw40 r9080. I have maybe 20+ lights that I have modded around that led. The latest was an FW3A and it looks great, do not need blistering turbo but want the wonderful high in full regulation! I have never been able to get ahold of the 4500 sw45k, it looks to be a wonderful tint as well. My very other very early FW3A with the SST-20 4000k emitters has a very good tint as well, not sure of the binning on that one. Low modes with it are not horrible green compared to the D4V2 with 4000k SST-20's.


----------



## jon_slider (Aug 16, 2019)

sent you a PM with a link for sw45k


----------



## jon_slider (Aug 16, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Slider, u need 219b sw30 to complete your photo



you were right! 
I love my sw30 option, it has replaced my sw35 9080 on my nightstand



Bright_Light said:


> the 4000k 9080 is too warm/red for my liking.



I feel the same way
I prefer my sw45k to my sw40

my tendency is to carry sw45k as EDC day and evening

but I also like a Warm option on the nightstand, which is an entirely different white ballance use scenario



staticx57 said:


> Does this help?



yes
I have great respect for your contributions

I also get similar results when I shine my sw45k and sw40 on the ceiling in the evening, and compare them to my 3000k incandescent house lighting

its totally different during the day, thats when the pink tint becomes evident





the reason I love the sw45k is that it does not look yellow during the day, but as your photo shows, sw45k, and also sw40 are both cooler than incan

another thing Ive noticed is that my sw35 when compared to incan, is just slightly cooler, so seems "whiter".. somewhat similar to what your sw40 shows

everything is relative to ambient white balance..

I cant say there is just one LED for all scenarios, I need at least Two, or Six.. 

for me, many different LED CCT can work, in many scenarios.. they may look cooler or warmer than ambient at the time, and I tend to make compromises based on my most frequent anticipated use case, brain white balance

I like sw35 "better" than sw30, If I compare to Incan, but that is for that specific use case

I still smile every time I shine my sw30 on the ceiling, even during the day.. it just makes me smile, and reminds me of a beautiful warm orange sunset. But sw30 would not be my first choice to use outside, in the sun, to illuminate the engine bay of my car..

choices for horses.. lol


----------



## Bright_Light (Aug 16, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> I feel the same way
> I prefer my sw45k to my sw40
> 
> my tendency is to carry sw45k as EDC day and evening
> ...



Yeah, I love my M61L nichia 219a 4500k 9050. I'm never going to sell this dropin. It would be awesome if we could get a batch of them with the 219b sw45*k* LED. 

Thank you to everyone on this thread for your contributions. I'm a lurker and I truly appreciate it.


----------



## jon_slider (Aug 16, 2019)

Bright_Light said:


> nichia 219a 4500k 9050.... 219b sw45*k* LED.



glad youre enjoying High CRI

fwiw, I was suprised to see how different the tint of those two LED is, when compared side by side 

Watch out for Tint Snob Disease, it starts with comparisons, 
it can escalates to $kinny Wallet Disease, 
where you had been perfectly happy moments before comparing

HDS is so aware of this, they devote a whole subject category to it. They say it is a bad idea to "cross the beams". 
I think they are mistaken , from a vendors perspective, LED comparisons increase sales 

that said, here is a comparison of a triple 4500k N219a 9050 and a 4500k 219b 9080 sw45 (the sw45k is even more pink)


----------



## Nichia! (Aug 16, 2019)

Maybe HDS will offer E21A someday? I wish


----------



## Bright_Light (Aug 16, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> glad youre enjoying High CRI
> 
> fwiw, I was suprised to see how different the tint of those two LED is, when compared side by side



Yeah, I noticed this pic and my 219a 4500k doesn't appear to be near that warm/pink/red. 

When I first got the dropin (2012) it appeared warmer when I first started using it. It seems to have had a "breakin period" where it got cooler after about 12 hours of use. I read about this on the forums years ago that a LED can get cooler with time after using it. I believe someone else noticed this as well with their nichia 219a dropin.

Great stuff and thanks for all the pics.

EDIT: Here's the thread where someone else noticed the burn in of the the Nichia 219a 4500k 9050 LED CLICK HERE


----------



## trailhunter (Aug 16, 2019)

Nichia! Am breathing NICHIAAAAA!!!!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bluemantra (Sep 30, 2021)

I hate to resurrect an old thread, but I was wondering if anyone had an opinion on the niche 219b vs the new 319a high cri led


----------



## id30209 (Oct 1, 2021)

bluemantra said:


> I hate to resurrect an old thread, but I was wondering if anyone had an opinion on the niche 219b vs the new 319a high cri led


319A is R9050 and 219B is R9080.
That 50 or 80 at the end shows the level of red color in the beam (the higher the better).
I always go for 219B…


----------



## Buck91 (Oct 1, 2021)

My Quark with the 319a 4000k 9xCRI looks quite similar in light output to some of my SST-20 4000k 95cri lights. Which, IMHO, is a good thing. Lacks the pleasant rosiness of the 219b but gives a soft, balanced tint and color rendition and is much better than 219c and simply blows the majority of LH351D emitters away. I would not rate it as green at all, seems pretty dang close to the BBL.

It may be a bit floodier in the same reflector than the SST-20, which seems to result in a pretty tight beam pattern when I do emitter swaps. Not as pronounced as the LH351D (which seems to match the old XML in floodiness).


----------

